# Question for KiwiGeoff



## Footlaunch (Feb 2, 2009)

I had a folder titled "winning aussie cricketers" and it seems to have disappeared. Any clues as to where it may have gone.:idea:

Lynn


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 2, 2009)

Some days you are lucky, some days not..............
Probably the folder got moved to the trash!!


----------



## philip merry (Feb 12, 2009)

hmm, I had a folder called "interesting pictures of yacht racing" and that's disappeared too !


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 12, 2009)

philip merry said:


> hmm, I had a folder called "interesting pictures of yacht racing" and that's disappeared too !



LOL Philip, how's it going. Cool change in the weather today, most welcome and the rain...............
You will have to watch yourself now that Adobe has appointed a Kiwi Community Expert!!:lol::lol::shock:


----------

